# Roundup:Kernels with JMicron support (JMB363, 361, 360, 36x)

## kernelOfTruth

Hi !

This thread should give you JMicron-plagued guys / girls a roundup, 

which kernels work with the JMicron chipset built on (Asus) P5B, P5W and other Boards & which settings are needed

It primarily addresses IDE/ATAPI-Problems since a lot of you have a DVD-Burner/CD-Drive connected to it & can't even install gentoo   :Exclamation: 

Since I don't actually have additional SATA-(hard)drives I can't tell you if SATA/Raid/Native mode of the controller works with these kernels, you'll have to find out for yourselves...

I can only say / report the experience I make with my own configuration (P5W DH Deluxe, Bios 1402):

* Raid0 connected to the EZ-Backup (Hardware-Raid)

* 2 IDE-Harddrives connected to the JMicron-Controller (JMB361-part (IDE), JMB363 should be the SATA-part)

* DVD-Burner connected to the Intel ICH8R

Here are some infos for you S-ATA-drive users:

 gentoo-wiki.com HARDWARE SATA 

The first candidates are:

  no-sources (by cheater1034 & eremini )

they feature:

* related to the spirit of -love's (love sources) original -mm base and featureset 

* performance patches by con koliva

* mm-patches

* gentoo-specific stuff (vesafb-tng, fbsplash)

* fixes

1)  2.6.18-rc4-no2 "To be..." | (Super Fix/Stability Attempt?)  this release is highly recommended, since it supports loads of hardware (including Jmicron & Intel ICH8/R; besides that my livecds are based on it)

here a download-link to it, for direct download:

 download 2.6.18-rc4-no2  

2) (Removed / offline)    2.6.18-rc4-no4 "Hands Up!" | (mm-3, UNOFFICIAL)  this works fine for me, however it was removed due to cheater's request (unofficial no-sources release & naming issues)

3)   to be continued ...

The second are:

 emission-sources / viper-sources (by vipernicus )

It's based on a stable kernel, so it might be interesting for those, who don't like rc*-releases & still want their newest hardware to be supported ...

1)  2.6.17-emission8: TIE Fighter Tango!   you need to apply the Hotfix / reverse patch of 025-patch-2.6.17-ide1 in order to work with ICH7, ICH8 ... 

2)  2.6.18-viper1: Mutatis Mutandis  this kernel shows random lockup for me (all kernels vanilla-2.6.18 based), but perhaps you have luck)

you probably need to append "irqpoll" to grub

3)  2.6.18-emission1: Pathological Euphoria  

This kernel is based on stable 2.6.18 & has some fine performance & responsiveness enhancements

it works without any problems on x86 & amd64 => now you can use AHCI / Raid / Basic Mode in Bios for JMicron (P5W DH Deluxe) without any problems

you have to add 

```
"irqpoll"
```

 to lilo or grub, though

4) beyond-sources: 2.6.19-beyond1 to -beyond3 work well,

they, however, have the same issues like 2.6.19

Update:

if you're only using the libata-driver-part (newer S-ATA + experimental PATA-drivers) you should be able to boot with this kernel without use of "irqpoll"

(thanks to ChL@Gentoo for this tip!)

The third are:

  mm-sources   (kernel-sources by Andrew Morton)

as far as I know these sources are officially supported by gentoo (correct me if I'm wrong)

1) 2.6.18-rc4-mm1: 

```
 emerge =mm-sources-2.6.18_rc4-mm1 
```

2) 2.6.18-rc4-mm2: 

```
 emerge =mm-sources-2.6.18_rc4-mm2 
```

3) 2.6.18-rc4-mm3:  

```
 emerge =mm-sources-2.6.18_rc4-mm3 
```

 (worked for me but it varies)

4) 2.6.18-mm1:  

```
 emerge =mm-sources-2.6.18-r1 
```

 (works fine for x86 & amd64)

works with option 

```
"irqpoll"
```

 + 

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_ATA_JMICRON=y

```

now using libata-driver with JMicron:

```
 <*>   JMicron PATA support                                                        

            <*>   JMicron non-AHCI support (Experimental)
```

5) 2.6.18-mm2:  

```
 emerge =mm-sources-2.6.18-r2 
```

works with option 

```
"irqpoll"
```

 + libata-drivers (sky2 / Marvel network-driver works somehow)

6)  2.6.18-mm3:  

```
 emerge =mm-sources-2.6.18-r3 
```

works with option 

```
"irqpoll"
```

 + libata-drivers (sky2 / Marvel network-driver is broken!)

7) 2.6.19-rc*-mm* & 2.6.19-rc* work with 

```
"irqpoll"
```

 (libata)

you better install them by hand since they produce errors & sandbox-violations!! (when emerged via portage)

7.1) 2.6.19-rc4-mm2 & 2.6.19-rc4-mm1 work fine with 

```
"irqpoll" 
```

 (append this command to grub / lilo with the "" !!)

the 

```
ACPI Processor P-States driver 
```

 cpufrequency switching driver is broken

but a work-around for this is using the:

```
<*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

 [*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage (deprecated) 

 [*]     Built-in tables for Banias CPUs  
```

 :Cool:  2.6.19 works pretty well 

except for the fact that:

- the bootup takes pretty long, when no harddrives are connected to the EZ-Backup connectors

- after some long uptime there's an timeout on connected ATAPI-drives on the Intel ICH7R (the hdd led lights are constantly on), this is fixed beginning with around >=2.6.19-git9

9) 2.6.20-rc1 should work fine, since I have no IDE-harddrives connected to the JMicron anymore I can't tell ...

9)  to be continued ...

All other kernels which support the JMicron chipset (>=2.6.18-rc5-mm1 ---> 2.6.18 stable) do show a bad behavior with bringing the controller up for me (takes 9 minutes + more   :Exclamation:  )

this (slow bootup) can be solved with the option "irqpoll" (adding it to grub / lilo), however I have no access to the JMicron controller then & the computer locks up without a chance to react to keyboard commands ...

Update:

2.6.18-mm1, 2.6.18-mm2, 2.6.18-mm3, 2.6.18-emission1 should work fine (when using libata)

Now how to you enable the IDE-part of the controller? FIXME: (has to be updated => on the newest kernels use [b]libata)  + "irqpoll" [/b]

(here the settings which should be necessary for almost everyone with a ATAPI/IDE-Drive connected to it ...)

For older Kernels (before 2.6.18 stable)

```
Device Drivers  --->  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                         

<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support 

<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                

[*]     Use multi-mode by default                                     

<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support 

<*>     SCSI emulation support 

<*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                           

[ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                 

[*]     PNP EIDE support                                              

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                       

[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support 

<*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support 

[ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                     

[ ]           Enable DMA only for disks  

<*>         JMicron JMB36x support                                    

< >         National SCx200 chipset support                           

<*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support      

```

<*>         JMicron JMB36x support   <== that's the setting you're looking for !

For newer kernels (>=2.6.18-mm1, 2.6.18-emission1, ...)

```
Device Drivers  --->   Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->  

 <*> ATA device support                                                                 

                <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                                

                < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                        

                <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                                      

                < >   Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)                                       

                < >   NVIDIA SATA support                                                              

                < >   Pacific Digital ADMA support                                                     

                < >   Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                               

                < >   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                                     

                < >   Promise SATA SX4 support                                                         

                <*>   Silicon Image SATA support                                                       

                <*>   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support 

                <*>   Generic ATA support                                                              

                < >   HPT 366/368 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                     

                < >   HPT 370/370A/371/372/374/302 PATA support (Very Experimental)                    

                < >   HPT 372N/302N PATA support (Very Experimental)                                   

                < >   HPT 343/363 PATA support (Experimental)                                          

                < >   IT821x PATA support (Experimental)                                               

                <*>   JMicron PATA support

```

and disable

```
[ ]     PNP EIDE support                                                               

[ ]     PCI IDE chipset support     
```

This thread is work in progress ...

----------

## wynn

Here is a list of the AHCI controllers supported by 2.6.18-rc6-mm2. It has been compiled by taking the entries in

```
static const struct pci_device_id ahci_pci_tbl[]
```

 and running the vendor id/device id through /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.

If you run lspci on a suitable motherboard then the text it outputs should match one or more of the following lines:

```
Intel Corporation 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller

Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller

Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI

Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI

Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller RAID

ALi Corporation ULi M5288 SATA

Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA Storage Controller AHCI

Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA Storage Controller RAID

Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA Storage Controller RAID

Intel Corporation 82801GHM (ICH7-M DH) Serial ATA Storage Controller RAID

Intel Corporation 82801HB (ICH8) SATA AHCI Controller

Intel Corporation 82801HR/HO/HH (ICH8R/DO/DH) SATA RAID Controller

Intel Corporation 82801HR/HO/HH (ICH8R/DO/DH) SATA AHCI Controller

Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller

Intel Corporation Mobile SATA RAID Controller

JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller

JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB361 AHCI/IDE

JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller

JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB365 AHCI/IDE

JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB366 AHCI/IDE

ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Raid-5 SATA

VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller

nVidia Corporation MCP65 AHCI Controller

nVidia Corporation MCP65 AHCI Controller

nVidia Corporation MCP65 AHCI Controller

nVidia Corporation MCP65 AHCI Controller

Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AHCI Controller / RAID mode

Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AHCI IDE Controller (0106)

Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AHCI Controller (0106)
```

I hope you find this helpful.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

yes, it is! Thank you wynn

the only line I get concerning JMicron is:

```
02:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
```

how is that kernel doing with the JMicron controller for you (are you using it in Raid-mode ?) ?

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> how is that kernel doing with the JMicron controller for you (are you using it in Raid-mode ?) ?

 Just an interested observer   :Very Happy: 

The hottest, latest here is ABIT AA8XE with Pentium 4/775 550   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## belgique

I use 2.6.18-rc4-mm2 (many thanks for your install cd).

Works good for me. I also tried  2.6.18_rc6-r2 which includes complete support in the SATA section. As I remember, it was working fine (devices hde) but incompatible withe nvidia drivers. 

I have one big problem which is not kernel related: I'm not able ton use grub. It gives me an error 21 at boot. Lilo works fine. My config: 2 PATA device on the Jmicron: a cd player and my boot disk. Is anyone launching grub from the PATA controller?

----------

## Strowi

hi,

i'm not sure i understand this... are you saying, that i might get SATA-RAID1 working my Asus A8R-MVP Mainboard (atm it doesn't with dmraid).

the chip is a ALI/Uli m5288..

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> I have one big problem which is not kernel related: I'm not able ton use grub. It gives me an error 21 at boot. Lilo works fine.

 

@belgique:

that's strange, how have you installed grub ? by updating /etc/mtab & then 

```
grub-install /dev/hd*
```

 ?

----------

## belgique

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I have one big problem which is not kernel related: I'm not able ton use grub. It gives me an error 21 at boot. Lilo works fine. 
> 
> @belgique:
> 
> that's strange, how have you installed grub ? by updating /etc/mtab & then 
> ...

 

I installed it with grub and the grub shell which gave me no errors :/.

----------

## ProTech

Is the official 2.6.18 kernel works with JMicron, or you need mm-sources? I don't want to use reiser4 currently.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

2.6.18 didn't work for me,

2.6.18-mm1 works with "irqpoll" boot-option, if you don't want reiser4, just deselect it   :Wink: 

 I think there won't be any performance decrease of your system then ...

my settings:

```
   ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  
```

```
 Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

 <*> ATA device support                                                            

             <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                           

             < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                   

             <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support 

 <*>   Generic ATA support 

 <*>   JMicron PATA support                                                        

            <*>   JMicron non-AHCI support (Experimental) 

```

I don't know if you need the old ATA-layer for ATAPI / IDE-drives to work with the ICH7 / ICH8 / ICH7R / ICH8R

----------

## ProTech

I currently don't have a motherboard with JMicron chip, but I want to buy a new one with this controller soon (ICH8 + JMicron). So I searching the forums to know what to expect.

----------

## OgRo

Hey 

   My friend is switching from windows to gentoo linux and he is facing a problem with his ICH8 RAID controller.

   He managed to install gentoo using the 2006.1 amd64 liveCD in a SATA driver without any problems. But gentoo can't find his RAID controller. Do you guys know what kernel options should be enabled?

   AFAIK this card has ICH8 RAID and SATA controller and JMicron IDE controller.

----------

## OgRo

btw, that's his lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
> 
> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)
> ...

 

update: I just saw this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493886-highlight-p5b.html topic. Sry about that, I've been searching the forums all week and I haven't found that earlier.

Still, there is no solution for now and I'd really apreciate any help

----------

## kernelOfTruth

OgRo, you could try vipernicus' new stable emission sources  2.6.18-emission1: Pathological Euphoria 

set up:

```
Device Drivers  --->   Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->  

 <*> ATA device support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                                │ │  

  │ │                < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                        │ │  

  │ │                <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                                      │ │  

  │ │                < >   Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)                                       │ │  

  │ │                < >   NVIDIA SATA support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                < >   Pacific Digital ADMA support                                                     │ │  

  │ │                < >   Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                               │ │  

  │ │                < >   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                                     │ │  

  │ │                < >   Promise SATA SX4 support                                                         │ │  

  │ │                <*>   Silicon Image SATA support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                <*>   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support 

                      <*>   Generic ATA support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                < >   HPT 366/368 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                     │ │  

  │ │                < >   HPT 370/370A/371/372/374/302 PATA support (Very Experimental)                    │ │  

  │ │                < >   HPT 372N/302N PATA support (Very Experimental)                                   │ │  

  │ │                < >   HPT 343/363 PATA support (Experimental)                                          │ │  

  │ │                < >   IT821x PATA support (Experimental)                                               │ │  

  │ │                <*>   JMicron PATA support

```

and disable

```
[ ]     PNP EIDE support                                                               │ │  

  │ │                [ ]     PCI IDE chipset support     
```

then it should boot fine ...

----------

## OgRo

thx kernelOfTruth, I'm gonna try that

----------

## kernelOfTruth

oh, I forgot: you have to use 

```
"irqpoll" 
```

 add it to grub or lilo

in order to accelerate the booting, otherwise it takes 5-10 minutes to bring the JMicron-controller up   :Wink: 

----------

## OgRo

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> oh, I forgot: you have to use 
> 
> ```
> "irqpoll" 
> ```
> ...

 

oky doky.

I'll post if it works here later.

----------

## Per Wiklander

Hi,

I managed to boot the "small gentoo", amd64-release without problems (SATA and network working) on my P5B-VM with a core 2 duo. My problem now is that I want to use VServer to create virtual hosts on this box. To do that I need a special kernel, vserver-sources. I haven't tried to boot that kernel yet (I haven't even installed anything yet) but I guess it will have the same problems with the JMicron controller as other Gentoo kernels.

So, how can I get 2.6.18-mm1 with the vserver patches?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi Per Wiklander,

glad the CD worked for you

try out the following:

* vanilla-2.6.18

* vserver-patch provided from  phreak 

* libata-git patch from vipernicus' emission1 release  2.6.18-emission1

 emission1 patches 

alternatively:

*2.6.18-m1

*vserver-patch

you have to activate JMicron & Intel ICH support in S-ATA

hope that helps ...

----------

## kheisler

I'm using the no-sources 2.6.18-rc4 "To be.." kernel. Everything seems to be working fine except that the system clock is running 2-3 times faster.

Has anyone else run into this issue? 

The clock was running fine on the livecd, and I've removed all the ACPI stuff from the kernel, but still no luck

 system time to fast

----------

## Per Wiklander

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> Hi Per Wiklander,
> 
> try out the following:
> 
> * vanilla-2.6.18
> ...

 

This worked out just fine. I also pacthed it with most of the pathes from gentoo-sources (except the sata stuff of course).

----------

## hunphi96

A word of warning to any JMicron users who are thinking of emerging the vanilla 2.6.19-x kernels.

The header file, config.h is now deprecated and so ebuilds compiled against the kernel will almost certainly fail. 

Builds compiled against the kernel can also cause sandbox violations.

Both these problems can be resolved using diff patches, but it's probably easier to use a patched 2.6.18 kernel, as described in previous posts.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@hunphi96: thanks & welcome to gentoo

well I didn't notice that since I patch the kernels by myself   :Wink: 

but good that you reported it, this will save gentoo-newcomers a lot of trouble

the 2.6.19-branch shouldn't be used (especially not yet the mm-branch) since various things still don't work (frequency-switching e.g. is broken in conjunction with P5W DH Deluxe & Conroe, ...)

besides that frequency-switching of  *Quote:*   

> X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ 

  doesn't work they seem to work pretty stable (using 2.6.19-rc4-mm2 right now)

Update:

found a work-around (at least for Intel Core 2 Duos):

set 

```
<*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                   

[*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage (deprecated)           

[*]     Built-in tables for Banias CPUs     
```

instead of

```
 <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver 
```

- if your adventurous & are into bugtracking try them out 

- if you want to be safe / go the safe way, use the 2.6.18* kernels

----------

## hunphi96

I also patched the vanilla kernel cause I wanted to avoid an experimental kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> try out the following:
> 
> * vanilla-2.6.18
> 
> * vserver-patch provided from phreak
> ...

 

These patches worked out fine, thanks kernelOfTruth.

----------

## bubbl07

Does anyone know if gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2 supports PATA on the JMicron controller?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

it should at least support it via all-generic-ide, I guess:

 trunk directory of genpatches 

1000_linux-2.6.18.1.patch  

and 

1001_linux-2.6.18.2.patch

contain patches for basic support of jmicron ...

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

I use the 2.6.18 emission1 sources without the "irqpoll" parameter without problems/waitings.

I have disabled the IDE-support and only use the libata drivers for JMicron-IDE (PATA) and AHCI drivers for the ICH8R and JMicron-SATA controller.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

for those who try to boot off the JMicron Controller with PATA-drives here some suggestions (I have no time to verify, so please try out!):

 JMicron PATA problems Page 12, successful booting with wingrup 

 JMicron PATA problems Page 13 

 successful booting off the JMicron PATA with Debian Etch 

ok, thanks ChL@Gentoo, I will add that to the Roundup

----------

## teapot

another angle is to give vanilla-sources-2.6.19-rc-5 a try.

It is more stable than the mm-sources and it boots from PATA and SATA-drives 

without any problems. 

No patches required. 

I can post my kernelconfig if someone wants it...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

teapot, please post your kernelconfig on http://www.rafb.net/paste/ & the board you are using

and put a link to it here 

thanks in advance

----------

## teapot

sorry for the delay

here's the link: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Bm9trm83.html

please remove my comments before loading the configuration  :Smile: 

----------

## rammstein

Hi.

@kernelOfTruth:

I have a Asus P5W DH Deluxe, same motherboard as you.

I have a similar hard drive setup to you i think.

just 1x hdd on Intel ICH7 SATA

1x hdd on Intel ICH7 IDE

1x dvdrw on Intel ICH7 IDE

2x hdd on JMicron IDE

I've tried the latest minimal live cd, it boots up after using "irqpoll" but it soon freezes when running tasks (such as running fdisk, links or any other app).

Just wondering how have you got yours to work properly?

Any help will be GREATLY appreciated as this is sending me crazy.

----------

## saru

Hi all reading this thread,

I'm trying to get gentoo on my new machine:

- Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 mainboard (with ICH8 and JMicron for the Bios-Raid and IDE)

- 2 Western Digital SATA drives connected to the JMicron controller in Bios Raid0

- cd drive also hooked up to the JMicron IDE controller

- E6600 Core 2 Duo (2.4GHz)

- 2Gigs RAM

- some crappy GFX card

So I've been trying to get this system to work dual-boot windows/gentoo for a good week and a half now, and after trying several configurations -- linux software raid with unraided windows caused windows to constantly hang, in fact the setup disk wouldn't even start any more -- the closest I've come to succes is with the current Bios Raid. Windows is on the system and running normally. I can use kernelOfTruth's liveCD to start gentoo, and follow the steps in the handbook no problem (created all the partitions, ermeged and compiled stuff... all no issues).

My one final and only issue is that I can't get Gentoo to boot. Following the gentoo raid howtos (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID and in particular http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid)  it seems that it is very well possible to have a Raid0 boot partition. As far as I can tell from the howto the solution is using an initrd.

I've enabled all the JMicron support in the kernel menuconfig and I've run genkernel to produce the initrd with the --dmraid option. I get the following error when I try to boot:

>> Loading modules

>> Activating mdev

>> Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

no block devices found

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/mapper/jmicron_GRAID________8 is nt a valid root device..

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell... 

I've tried to genkernel with --evms2 also, but that didn't have any effect (--lvm2 didn't compile... something about not finding target "")

I feel like I'm very very close to getting my system working. I can't believe I'd fail at just getting linux booting since the liveCD does it.

help?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok ladys & gentlemen:

here's what I found out sofar:

- the kernel seems to have problems with PATA-Part of the JMicron controller (don't know if that still applies to the newer kernels beginning with >=2.6.19-rc1)

- the SATA-part seems to be fine (proof ?   :Rolling Eyes:  )

-> one solution would be to buy SATA-to-IDE-Adaptors for the IDE-Drives 

- for those stuck with instaling grub on the raid (the FakeRaidHowto installation), there are some tips in the ubuntu wiki:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto

-> you have to copy some files over to the grub / boot directory ...

- what also helped your fellow sufferers was: play with the BIOS-settings of the IDE/SATA-Controllers 

-> this in some cases improved the detection / behavior of the jmicron controller ...

- if grub won't do it I would give lilo a try

----------

## teapot

rammstein:

I used this LiveCD.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494387-highlight-abit+ab9.html

creds to KernelOfThruth!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@rammstein:

 *Quote:*   

> I've tried the latest minimal live cd

 

with latest minimal live cd you mean gentoo's official 2006.1 release ? or one of my liveCDs ?

if you're using the official gentoo livecd & you're installing gentoo on the the Intel ICH7 IDE or SATA I would recommend disabling the JMicron controller during install (/ booting of the livecd) (if you're not dependent on it)

after you've disabled the JMicron controller you can also try to boot the CD without "irqpoll" 

@to those having problem with PATA-installation:

try out this patch for grub:

```
diff -uNr grub-0.97/stage2/builtins.c grub-0.97.new/stage2/builtins.c

--- grub-0.97/stage2/builtins.c   2006-11-07 18:42:42.000000000 +0000

+++ grub-0.97.new/stage2/builtins.c   2006-11-07 18:34:35.000000000 +0000

@@ -1426,7 +1426,7 @@

     }

 

   /* Hard disks.  */

-  for (drive = 0x80; drive < 0x88; drive++)

+  for (drive = 0x80; drive < 0x90; drive++)

     {

       unsigned long part = 0xFFFFFF;

       unsigned long start, len, offset, ext_offset;

diff -uNr grub-0.97/stage2/char_io.c grub-0.97.new/stage2/char_io.c

--- grub-0.97/stage2/char_io.c   2006-11-07 18:42:42.000000000 +0000

+++ grub-0.97.new/stage2/char_io.c   2006-11-07 18:50:30.000000000 +0000

@@ -264,7 +264,7 @@

 {

   cls ();

 

-  grub_printf ("\n    GNU GRUB  version %s  (%dK lower / %dK upper memory)\n\n",

+  grub_printf ("\n    GNU GRUB  version %s-16  (%dK lower / %dK upper memory)\n\n",

      version_string, mbi.mem_lower, mbi.mem_upper);

 }

 

diff -uNr grub-0.97/stage2/disk_io.c grub-0.97.new/stage2/disk_io.c

--- grub-0.97/stage2/disk_io.c   2006-11-07 18:42:42.000000000 +0000

+++ grub-0.97.new/stage2/disk_io.c   2006-11-07 18:33:44.000000000 +0000

@@ -400,7 +400,7 @@

     return 1;

   

   if (!(current_partition & 0xFF000000uL)

-      && ((current_drive & 0xFFFFFF7F) < 8

+      && ((current_drive & 0xFFFFFF7F) < 16

      || current_drive == cdrom_drive)

       && (current_partition & 0xFF) == 0xFF

       && ((current_partition & 0xFF00) == 0xFF00

@@ -1385,7 +1385,7 @@

              i < (ptr && (*(ptr-1) == 'd' && *(ptr-2) == 'f') ? 1:2);

              i++)

           {

-            for (j = 0; j < 8; j++)

+            for (j = 0; j < 16; j++)

          {

            disk_no = (i * 0x80) + j;

            if ((disk_choice || disk_no == current_drive)
```

it allows grub to recognize more harddrives / higher controller numbers:

found on  grub's bugtracker 

don't know if it works, since it's addressed to freebsd-users ...

----------

## bubbl07

When I first installed gentoo on my the computer with the JMicron ATA Controller, I had to use mm-sources-2.6.18_rc*.  I then moved to vanilla-sources-2.6.19_rc* a few weeks ago and got it working properly.

Currently, I'm using 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 and have been doing so for the last few days without any major problems (and obviously with DMA).  The ability of the 2.6.18 kernel + gentoo patches to work on this chipset seemed to not have been established, at least in this thread.

Hopefully that'll help with those that prefer the gentoo patchset.

Cheers.

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

I do not find a JMicron driver for PATA in this gentoo-sources.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  
> 
> <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 
> 
> <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->   SCSI device support  --->  
> 
>  SCSI low-level drivers  ---> <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support   
> 
> <*>   AHCI SATA support   
> ...

 

select additional drivers and you should be set 

(depending on the drivers needed by your board)

I think the JMicron controller is driven by  *Quote:*   

>  <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support (NEW) 

 

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> I think the JMicron controller is driven by  *Quote:*    <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support (NEW)  

 

Ah, I searched for an entry with JMicron in the name. I think I will stick with the emission sources. There I do not have to enable the whole IDE stack for the controller.

----------

## rammstein

still having no luck  :Sad:  the live cd locks up after ive downloaded the stage3 and portage tarballs  :Sad: 

or when i try to open another virtual terminal.. it reads the cd.. then dies

----------

## kernelOfTruth

rammstein, have you tried all?

x86 r4, r5; amd64 r3, r4 ?

have you tried the final for x86? <-- at least that one should work   :Shocked: 

----------

## rammstein

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> rammstein, have you tried all?
> 
> x86 r4, r5; amd64 r3, r4 ?
> 
> have you tried the final for x86? <-- at least that one should work  

 

You mean the "unoffical" final with JMicron support?

----------

## lenk

Just tried 2.6.19-rc5-mm2. Motherboard is  GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3.

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

and ICH8. 

The kernel boot takes a long time. Here is the dmesg

scsi6 : pata_jmicron

ata7.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata7.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

ata7.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

ata7: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata7.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

ata7.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

ata7: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata7.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

ata7.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

ata7: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi7 : pata_jmicron

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x7807

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1640    BSLB PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

This is booted without "irqpoll"

Here is my .config: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/e0JX0f86.html

Going to try rc6 later.

----------

## lenk

Booting 2.6.19-rc5-mm2 with "irqpoll" hard freezes the kernel during boot time.

----------

## lenk

I'm back to 2.6.18-emission1. I'm fedup with the libata jmicron PATA driver. Since I need the IDE silicon image driver, I've have enabled the IDE stack with silicon image and jmicron basic support and everything works fine now. I don't see any reason why any of you should use the libata jmicron PATA driver, it quite broken. 

On another note, the sky2 driver from 2.6.18-emission1 keeps hard freezing my system randomly.

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

 *lenk wrote:*   

> I don't see any reason why any of you should use the libata jmicron PATA driver, it quite broken.

 

I use it without any problems. What do you mean with broken?

----------

## lenk

CHL@Gentoo: which kernel do you use and which motherboard? What is your configuration and can you show me your .config. You have no error at all during boot? Thanks

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

I have the MSI P965 Platinum with the Intel ICH8R and the JMicron JMB361 controllers.

First I used the emission sources 2.6.18-r1 but now I use the vanilla sources 2.6.19-rc6 because with that my network card (Realtek RTL8111B) is supported and I do not need the drivers (which do not work 100%) from Realtek's website.

I have disabled the IDE part and use only libata because it did not work very well for me.

I do not get errors but some "warnings":

```
ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x9C07

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x9087

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x8C07

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xC807
```

But as far as I know it's normal because that are the SATA ports that I do not use.

Here are my kernel configs:

  emission: http://pastebin.com/832640

  vanilla: http://pastebin.ca/257645

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@rammstein:

yeah, I mean  this one (final_small-gentoo_x86.tar.gz) 

@ChL@Gentoo:

I get these warnings, too

could you please have a look at your harddisk-led / light and tell me if it from time to time lights constantly ?

with certain kernels (e.g. 2.6.19-rc4-mm2 on x86) I get

 *Quote:*   

> ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0)
> 
> ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
> 
> ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x5 stat 0x51 err 0x20 (timeout)
> ...

 

(ata3 is my DVD-drive   :Wink:  )

I don't know if this only is limited to mm-branch

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> could you please have a look at your harddisk-led / light and tell me if it from time to time lights constantly ?

 

Only one time with the emission sources the hdd led lights constantly from kernel start until I rebooted.

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> with certain kernels (e.g. 2.6.19-rc4-mm2 on x86) I get
> 
> [error messages]

 

No I did not get this messages.

----------

## Cloim

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> with certain kernels (e.g. 2.6.19-rc4-mm2 on x86) I get
> 
> <errors>
> ...

 

I ran into that too. Not sure when it appeared since I've been changing things around so much and not making notes   :Rolling Eyes: 

Errors change depending on bios settings, kernel, etc. 

I just moved to 2.6.19-rc6-git8.

In menuconfig there are two option trees:

```

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

```

Disabling everything under "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" has now allowed everything to start working properly except the intel PATA interface. None of the choices under SATA appeared to work for me (Tried both "Intel PATA" options but boot hangs probing the hd I had there -- timeout, retry, repeat...) Trying to configure it under the other section results in boot problems and stability issues.

I never tried that approach with mm-sources, but as someone else said mm-sources 2.6.19-rc5 freezes on boot with the "irqpoll" option. Without that option it has problems detecting PATA drives, though SATA appears to work fine.

This is on an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe. SATA hd on ICH7, 2 DVD's on JMicron. A PATA hd on ICH7 currently disconnected.

Bios: IDE set to "enhanced mode -- sata" and the JMicron set to "basic".

----------

## lenk

How to I enable the use of the Jmicron "SATA" driver? Can't seem to find it in any of the kernels.

----------

## teapot

The Jmicron chip only controls PATA. 

There is no SATA controller from Jmicron.

SATA is controlled by the Intel ICH8 controller. 

In the section:

"Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers" under "Device Drivers" the option is 

"Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support"

----------

## Cloim

 *teapot wrote:*   

> The Jmicron chip only controls PATA. 
> 
> There is no SATA controller from Jmicron.
> 
> 

 

That's incorrect, depending on motherboard, the JMicron controller can be used for SATA and PATA.

My motherboard has PATA and SATA on both JMicron and Intel ICH7.

I haven't tried JMicron SATA so I don't know about enabling it.

```
 # lspci

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

 *teapot wrote:*   

> The Jmicron chip only controls PATA. 
> 
> There is no SATA controller from Jmicron.

 

That is wrong! The JMicron controller supports PATA (one IDE channel) and an additional SATA port.

```
# lspci | grep -i jmicron

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)
```

oops. too late  :Wink:  [EDITED]

But I use the JMicron only for my optical drives. (PATA)

----------

## teapot

ah!

that's right!

I didn't know that. It explains why I hade problems when I moved the SATA cable to another slot on the motherboard   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lenk

I have 4 SATA port controlled by ICH8 and 2 SATA + 1 IDE port controlled by Jmicron. So which is the driver for SATA Jmicron?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

if you're looking for a liveCD with GUI and JMicron support:

Ixnay has released version 3.2 of Sabayon Linux:

 SabayonLinux x86/x86-64 3.2: press release 

@lenk:

 Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

<*> ATA device support 

<*>   AHCI SATA support (make sure you have this enabled)

<*>   JMicron PATA support  (I don't know if this takes care of the SATA-part of JMicron)

<*>   Generic ATA support (if the above doesn't then this should do)

----------

## bubbl07

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> if you're looking for a liveCD with GUI and JMicron support:
> 
> Ixnay has released version 3.2 of Sabayon Linux:
> 
>  SabayonLinux x86/x86-64 3.2: press release 
> ...

 

I was just going to suggest that.  I've been using the 3.1 release (with a 2.6.18-gentoo kernel) and it's been working well, although it wasn't consistent (just better all-generic-ide support I guess).  This new version looks promising as they specifically added JMicron chipset support.  I'll try it out when I get home from work.

----------

## lenk

I think I am giving up on this Jmicron driver. All of the kernels I have tested gives me random hard locks even 2.6.19-rc5. I doubt the final 2.6.19 will be any better. I'm gonna go and buy a SATA drive for the moment. Gonna give the livecd a try. Thanks

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> Gonna give the livecd a try. 

 

oops, I must have mixed up things a little

both are liveDVDs, the liveCDs seems to be released later ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## freshy98

I have a Gigabyte GG-965P-DQ6 with a JMicron 361 (PATA and SATA) controller, and a HDD on that PATA port.

I think I configured everything ok, except that whenGrub starts I only see the line editing part of it.

With "root (hd" and a tab I can see my drives, and set everything correctly, but after a reboot I am back at that editing line thingy from Grub.

Now, when I do a "kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-rc5-mm2 root=/dev/sde1" it loads, and doing a boot command boots the kernel. I think I shouldn't have included nvidia fb driver because it seems to reboot the computer at that point.

I also have the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/etc stuff somewhat enabled, so will disable that and check it later. (past 1am here now, want toget some sleep).

What I do like to know is why Grub won't show me it's splash screen or even the list of OS options.

Have I missed something, or does Grub not safe the settings after a root/setup and reboot?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> why Grub won't show me it's splash screen or even the list of OS options. 

 

perhaps that's due to the fact, that grub doesn't find it's splash-file or grub.conf / menu.lst ?

if /dev/sde1 is also where /boot resides in (grub) 

change the 

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

 part to 

```
splashimage=(hd4,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

if that's true, perhaps you forgot the folder boot in the command (happened several times to me) , and it looks like

```
splashimage=(hd4,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

 for you ?

the kernel bootline should look something like:

```
root (hd4,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sde1
```

----------

## freshy98

That's the weird thing, it really is (hd0,), I tried all that manually after I posted my message.

When I get home tonight I will chroot themachine andset up Grub again.

The crappy thing is that in chroot /dev/sde1 is (hd4,0) while in the BIOS (and thus where it boots from) is (hd0,0).

So, under linux the ICHR8 controller is seen first, while in the BIOS it's the JMicron controller that is seen first.

I also see this when I load the boot menu from the BIOS. If I select HDD there, it shows my IDE drive (on which Linux resides) and then my two RAID arrays from the ICHR8.

Linux, always fun the way things are messed around completly....

----------

## freshy98

Well, I found out my problem regarding the booting.

I must have been very tired last night, as I forgot to safe the grub.conf.example to grub.conf...

That was one, but also contained loads of spelling errors...

Now I have to figure out why the kernel crashes and reboots. It all happens so fast I have no idea where it crashes.

Oh, and it hangs when I pass irqpoll to the kernel line. It justsays it loads andthen boots the kernel, but nothing else.

Need to hard reset the system then.

----------

## rammstein

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> @rammstein:
> 
> yeah, I mean  this one (final_small-gentoo_x86.tar.gz) 
> 
> 

 

Yes thats the one i've tried, when booting it can't find my dvdrw drive it only searches SD* it doesnt search for any HD* devices.. i even tried manually loading the ata_piix module... but it doesnt even seem to be included in the kernel on that cd :/

I've tried everything i can.. and still no luck with getting gentoo (or any other linux for that matter) installed onto this pc  :Sad: 

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

If only libata is used then the cd-drives are /dev/sr* (sr0 for example).

----------

## rammstein

 *ChL@Gentoo wrote:*   

> If only libata is used then the cd-drives are /dev/sr* (sr0 for example).

 

either way, that live cd DOES NOT load on this pc  :Sad: 

----------

## freshy98

One thing I noticed last night after messing around in the kernel, is that I now have hd* etc instead of sd*.

I think it came after I disabled the ATA/etc section of the kernel, and rebooting completly messed up things so I added it back, but I then got hd*.

Does anyone have a idea where this might be?

My root was sde1 and now it's hda1 for some reason.

I thought it was the IDE driver of the JMicron 36x, but disabling that one makes no drives show up at all anymore.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@freshy98:

I think this is caused by the 

```
 <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support (NEW) 
```

 thingy 

(if it's activated in your kernel, so it's handled via the  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  driver

@rammstein:

have you tried release r4 of my x86 livecd branch?

----------

## rammstein

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> @rammstein:
> 
> have you tried release r4 of my x86 livecd branch?

 

I just downloaded the "final" that you pasted the url to.. burnt it.. i am currently install gentoo atm.. using links right now  :Very Happy: ..

must have been the r5 i have its the one with the 2.6.19-r5 kernel.

----------

## freshy98

[quote="kernelOfTruth"]@freshy98:

I think this is caused by the 

```
 <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support (NEW) 
```

 thingy 

(if it's activated in your kernel, so it's handled via the  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  driver

That could be it. Will check it tonight.

When I disabled the Sub-Section (not the individual options below it) and enabled it later again, everything was gone.

Normally the config leaves the options enabled which you had a sub-section disabled.

Oh well, keeps you off the street....

----------

## rammstein

ok guys.. how can i use the exact kernel the live cd is using? the live cd is using 2.6.18-rc4-no2 whereas the gentoo-source is using 2.6.18-r3.. wondering if everything is the same?? or not?

----------

## freshy98

 *rammstein wrote:*   

> ok guys.. how can i use the exact kernel the live cd is using? the live cd is using 2.6.18-rc4-no2 whereas the gentoo-source is using 2.6.18-r3.. wondering if everything is the same?? or not?

 

You can get the config from /proc/config.gz.

The kernel you can get from the maintainer of the Conrad livecd if I am not mistaken.

A google searched revealed this.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@freshy98:

yes, you are right, look at page 1 of this thread   :Rolling Eyes:  :

1)  2.6.18-rc4-no2 "To be..." | (Super Fix/Stability Attempt?)  this release is highly recommended, since it supports loads of hardware (including Jmicron & Intel ICH8/R; besides that my livecds are based on it)

----------

## freshy98

Yeah, I noticed that. But the no-sources I couldn't find in portage, and mm-sources was there with 2.6.19-rc5-mm2 so I took that.

Seem to work ok atm. Did a emerge world -u which consisted of about 120 packages, and all when fine. Xorg-x11 too except for nvidia-drivers. Need to use a newer version of that for the kernel version I use atm.

No biggy.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@rammstein:

here the links to 2.6.18-rc4-no2:

here the  direct link to the patch 

and the  ebuild 

kudos to cheater1034   :Smile: 

----------

## bog

hey,

i've successfully booted kerneloftruths minimal installcd (amd64) on my asus p5b(+c2d e6400) and then installed gentoo on my harddisk. while being on the linux the cd provided, all my hardware appeared to work fine: both sata and pata part of the jmicron controller (i have one hard disk each, the cd-drive is also pata) worked fine, and since i've been having odd problems with this board and gentoo linux in the past, i decided to just grab the kernel sources the installcd runs on (2.6.18-rc4-no2), copy the kernel config from /proc/config.gz (according to the instructions the current handbook gave me) and make a 

```
genkernel all
```

after rebooting, i was presented with a bunch of issues:

- the PATA-part of the jmicron controller doesn't work anymore. i don't quite grasp how that is possible, since i used both the kernel sources and the kernel config of the livecd, and on the latter, it worked perfectly.

- the software clock is running like mad. this issue is configming the posting that someone posted on the first page of this thread. for instance, when i do a 

```
# hwclock;date
```

 right after booting into linux, the date is off for just a few seconds. when i repeat this sequence of commands an hour afterwards, the date is already two hours ahead of the bios' hwclock. i have tried several approaches i found on these forums to solving this issue, but none have been successfull. i can only conclude that this is an issue with my kernel config, since back on the installcd-environment, the clock ran fine.

- net.eth0 is in the rc-script, however when dhcp is used to determine an ip for the interface, i get a "No DHCP client installed". dhcpcd is installed, and running "dhcpcd eth0" works as expected. i've already un- and reemerged dhcpcd. no effect. /etc/conf.d/net reads as follows:

```
dns_domain="Net"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0=( "nonis nodns nontp" )
```

ifconfig eth0 right after bootup confirms: the interface doesn't get an ipv4 address. this issue of course might be a configuration problem and not related to the kernel or the hardware.

here's my kernel config: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/o67PNR88.html

and here's the make.conf: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/gqMz5l17.html

----------

## freshy98

I wouldn't use genkernel with anything else then gentoo-sources imo.

It looks like certain things are missing from your kernel.

I used mm-sources 2.6.19-rc5-mm2 and it works fine here.

However, I set up my own config with all I need.

If you want, I can upload it for you.

----------

## bog

would that make sense? do you have an asus p5b?

could i just copy your .config over mine in /usr/src/linux/ and do a make menuconfig that effectively loads your config and lets me change my stuff?

if so, i'd really appreciate an upload. if you're on a p5b, i guess i'll take a shot at it and get myself your kernel version as well.

edit: oh, and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498617.html fixed the clock issue. both are running in sync now.

----------

## freshy98

I don't have a P5B, I have a Gigabyte DQ6.

However, the chipsets (ICH8(R) and JMicron) are exactly the same except Gigabyte names the JMicron the Gigabyte SATA controller or something like that.

Give me about half an hour from now, since I am in Windows atm.

----------

## freshy98

Alright, got my config uploaded: http://stimpy.servebeer.com/linux/config-2.6.19-rc5-mm2

Notes: Without Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support you will have /dev/sd* for the ICH8 controller, and also for the JMicron controller.

With it you will have /dev/sd* for the IC8 controller BUT /dev/hd* on the PATA part of the JMicron controller.

Also, don't get fooled by Linux and it way of detecting devices.

For instance, without the Generic PCI IDE etc I have /dev/sde as my PATA drive, and GRUB needs (hd4,0) as my boot partition (also root drive). But the BIOS sees the PATA driver as the first drive, thus (hd0,0).

The same goes for when you have Generic PCI IDE etc enabled so you have /dev/hda as your first PATA hard drive. In that case you need to setup Grub as (hd0,0) from within the livecd.

At the moment I see no difference in hdparm -tT on either /dev/sde or /dev/hda, so I will leave the kernel option enabled (kinda did that by mistake tbh.)

----------

## bog

thanks mate. i'm just now rebooting into a 2.6.19-rc6-mm2 kernel, if that's failing (as i'm anticipating  :Wink: ), i'll give your config file a try.

----------

## freshy98

ah, rc6 is out too now?

it wasn't in portage when I emerged my mm2 sources.

good luck with it!

----------

## bog

got that bitch running now   :Very Happy: 

thanks again for your help!

----------

## freshy98

Did you use your own kernel config or mine?

ANd glad's it's runnig for you now  :Smile: 

----------

## energyman76b

I have this one:

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller

and it just works. Since 2.6.16 or so. AHCI support in the kernel. No boot parameters needed. It just works.

----------

## lenk

Currently on 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 for few hours. Hope it doesn't freeze, still testing. I am on Gigabyte DS3 motherboard. Using the new libata pata Jmicron driver. I am still getting some errors like this:

scsi6 : pata_jmicron

ata7.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata7.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x2)

ata7: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata7.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x2)

ata7: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata7.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x2)

ata7: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi7 : pata_jmicron

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x7807

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1640    BSLB PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

I have to use "irqpoll" for boot option. Otherwise it will take a very long time boot. Has anyone file a bug report upstream about this?

----------

## freshy98

@energyman76b, which sources?

@lenk, don't think 2.6.19-r1 was in portage when I setup my sysytem, hence i used mm-sources. However, I haven't seen any errors in dmesg so far as you show.

You could try to compile in the Generic PCI IDE chipset support, which gives /dev/hd*. Maybe it helps, maybe not.

----------

## lenk

freshy98: ata7.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x2)???

I have tried using the old ATA jmicron driver, but it freezes the kernel during boot. I haven't tried the generic IDE yet.

----------

## freshy98

 *lenk wrote:*   

> freshy98: ata7.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x2)???
> 
> I have tried using the old ATA jmicron driver, but it freezes the kernel during boot. I haven't tried the generic IDE yet.

 

Not sure if it will help.

Don't know if mm-sources uses the old or newer driver for JMicron. I suspect the newer.

----------

## bog

@freshy98, i made my own one from scratch. i had done this before, but since it hadn't worked with the no-sources, i resorted to genkernel. only once. trust me, i'm usually cooler.  :Wink: 

another issue has come up: i'm not able to get grub to boot windows. under linux, i get to see all 4 drives that i have:

1x hdd sata over jmicron

1x hdd pata over jmicron

1x dvdr pata over jmicron

1x hdd pata over hpt-something pci raid controller, but thats irrelevant

the second drive carries my windows-install. i've hence added a section to grub as described in the tutorial, using "rootnoverify (hd1,0)" as i thought grub would recognize the win-pata-hdd as the second drive, however that didn't work. it gave me the parameters i set in grub's config file, then however just stopped doing anything besides showing a blinking cursor. under /dev, the windows-drive is hdc, so i tried (hd2,0). no change. i also tried the two map-commands in order to have windows see its second drive is the first, but that resulted in insanely quick beeping and me restarting out of annoyance.

currently, i have my windows-drive put as primary device in bios, and usually have to switch the linux drive to my primary boot device in order to get linux working. is there any way to get the windows-boot working? or am i just using the wrong adressing in my grub.conf?

----------

## freshy98

Looks like the adressing is wrong.

What you could try is the following. Boot the drive with Grub on it, and on the menu list you can press a key to get a command line (like in the livecd where you root/setup grub setup.

From there, do root ( and press tab to see what you got. Should be hd ofcourse, so enter that, and tab your way from there.

It should let you see what you got. WIth any luck you can guess from the partition layout which drive is which.

That's kind of the way I set things up here.

----------

## bog

okay, i did that and could confirm that hd2 had to be the windows-hd. i then tried the mapping-procedure on hd2 and it worked just fine. back when i tried it with hd1, i neglected to think of trying it with hd2 too. stupid me  :Wink: 

thanks once again for your help. all my issues are solved.

----------

## freshy98

no problem at all.

modern OS's and BIOS don't go very well together.

what the BIOS says isn't what the OS takes for granted anymore.

That why things get screwed up.

----------

## energyman76b

 *freshy98 wrote:*   

> @energyman76b, which sources?
> 
> @lenk, don't think 2.6.19-r1 was in portage when I setup my sysytem, hence i used mm-sources. However, I haven't seen any errors in dmesg so far as you show.
> 
> You could try to compile in the Generic PCI IDE chipset support, which gives /dev/hd*. Maybe it helps, maybe not.

 

starting with 2.6.16. 2.6.17 worked too, and 2.6.18 and at the moment I am using 2.6.19

----------

## freshy98

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *freshy98 wrote:*   @energyman76b, which sources?
> 
> @lenk, don't think 2.6.19-r1 was in portage when I setup my sysytem, hence i used mm-sources. However, I haven't seen any errors in dmesg so far as you show.
> 
> You could try to compile in the Generic PCI IDE chipset support, which gives /dev/hd*. Maybe it helps, maybe not. 
> ...

 

But what sources? mm-sources, no-sources, gentoo-sources?

----------

## lenk

freshy98: mm and vanilla uses both old and new libata drivers. Drivers under ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL are the old ones, while under Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers is the new libata stack. Drivers are slowly being ported to the new libata stack. Andrew morton has left the jmicron driver for the IDE stack in, for people who wish to use it. But he recommends using the jmicron driver under the new libata.

----------

## lenk

Since the jmicron has both SATA port and IDE port. For those who wish to use the SATA port. Just enable AHCI in your BIOS and built your kernel with Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers ---> <*> AHCI SATA support. 

ps: Its been almost 24hrs testing the libata PATA jmicron driver. No crashes yet. For those having problems with 2.6.18, you can safely upgrade. All of the 2.6.18 kernels I have tried crashes at some point.

----------

## freshy98

Guess I need to check my kernel config again then..

Thanks for the explanation there.

I could be wrong, but it doesn't really say which is libata and which isn't, right?

----------

## lenk

Any drivers under ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL are the old IDE drivers. 

Any drivers under Serial ATA (prod)Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers is the new libata drivers.

It doesn't explicitly say that it is the new libata but it is known. You can read more on some kernel websites, like kerneltrap etc. There are bound to be 2 drivers for the same chipset in IDE and libata since its still migrating, such as the jmicron. You can't enable both the drivers or things will go horribly wrong. Just use either one.

----------

## freshy98

Ah, thanks for clearing that up.

I don't work much with Linux, and when I do it's mostly for my home servers.

And those are SUN machines with SCSI.

----------

## energyman76b

 *freshy98 wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*    *freshy98 wrote:*   @energyman76b, which sources?
> 
> @lenk, don't think 2.6.19-r1 was in portage when I setup my sysytem, hence i used mm-sources. However, I haven't seen any errors in dmesg so far as you show.
> 
> You could try to compile in the Generic PCI IDE chipset support, which gives /dev/hd*. Maybe it helps, maybe not. 
> ...

 

vanilla kernel org.

I would have added -mm, -gentoo or something else, if I would not use vanilla kernel org Linus-tree kernels.

----------

## rammstein

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> @rammstein:
> 
> here the links to 2.6.18-rc4-no2:
> 
> here the  direct link to the patch 
> ...

 

um.. i'm not too familar with gentoo.. so what do i do with the .ebuild file? and also.. i need to download the 2.6.18 kernel and patch it with that patch?

----

How does 2.6.19 kernel go with the Asus P5W DH Deluxe?

----------

## rammstein

 *Cloim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is on an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe. SATA hd on ICH7, 2 DVD's on JMicron. A PATA hd on ICH7 currently disconnected.
> 
> Bios: IDE set to "enhanced mode -- sata" and the JMicron set to "basic".

 

Noticed you have the same motherboard as me and nearly exactly the same drive setup.. wondering if you have succeeded yet with getting intel pata working?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

here you go, for this you have to create an "portage-overlay":

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/no-sources
```

(the overlay resides in /usr/local/portage and subdirectories)

add		 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

to /etc/make.conf 

this way you make portage aware of that overlay

download kernel 2.6.18-rc4 & the 2.6.18-rc4-mm2 patch to your /usr/portage/distfiles directory

since 2.6.18-rc4-no2 is based on 2.6.18-rc4-mm2

 linux-2.6.18-rc4.tar.bz2 

 2.6.18-rc4-mm2.bz2 

cp the ebuild to the folder /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/no-sources

change into that directory

```
ebuild *.ebuild digest
```

then simply 

```
emerge no-sources
```

 (if that's the only version of no-sources on your system)

----------

## rammstein

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> here you go, for this you have to create an "portage-overlay":
> 
> ```
> mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/no-sources
> ```
> ...

 

Ok.. i actually went and tried out the 2.6.19 kernel from kernel.org.. the jmicron controller and such works perfectly and the Intel ICH7R SATA work fine.. just Intel ICH7R PATA doesnt work at all  :Sad: 

----------

## rammstein

using this on another distro i cant patch the kernel using that patch ive tried "patch -p0 > 2.6.18-rc4-mm2" and "patch -p1 > 2.6.18-rc4-mm2" both with no output or errors.. i have to ctrl+c the process to stop it from doing nothing  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

sir, you're using the wrong commands   :Rolling Eyes: 

first: patching should be done on the fly if you were using gentoo   :Wink: 

second:

1) extract the linux*.tar.bz2 file with 

```
tar xzpf linux*
```

2) bunzip2 the patches: bunzip2 -d 2.6.18*.bz2

3) patch the kernel one after another:

change directory into kernel-directory 

```
cd linux-2.6.18-rc4
```

then patch: 

```
patch -p1 < ../2.6.18-rc4-mm2
```

 && 

```
patch -p1 < ../2.6.18-rc4-no2
```

----------

## rammstein

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> sir, you're using the wrong commands  
> 
> first: patching should be done on the fly if you were using gentoo  
> 
> second:
> ...

 

thats the thing.. that doesnt work it just sits there for ages... no disk activity no patching being done.. nothing.. it never ends.

___________

I just tried doing that in gentoo (patch -p1 etc) and it doesnt even work in gentoo... so what the heck does the ebuild do that using normal patch doesnt? something is majorly borked.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

are you sure that you typed 

```
patch -p1 < 2.6.18-rc4-mm2
```

instead of 

```
patch -p1 > 2.6.18-rc4-mm2
```

 like you wrote in previous post ? (there's one little, but important difference)

(just in case   :Wink:  )

----------

## rammstein

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> are you sure that you typed 
> 
> ```
> patch -p1 < 2.6.18-rc4-mm2
> ```
> ...

 

haha.. i feel like such an idiot.. yeh i was using > instead of < ..remind me not do things at 4am in the morning lol.

Thanks for noticing my stuff up.

[edit] cant patch it with the 2.6.18-rc4-no2 after already patched with 2.6.18-rc4-mm2 it fails with a "hunk # failed" error

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok, then try the following:

use linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2

with http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/patch-2.6.18-rc4.bz2

and http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.18-rc4/2.6.18-rc4-mm2/2.6.18-rc4-mm2.bz2

after that apply the 2.6.18-rc4-no2 patch

----------

## rammstein

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> ok, then try the following:
> 
> use linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2
> 
> with http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/patch-2.6.18-rc4.bz2
> ...

 

i used gentoo to make the 2.6.18-rc4-no2 tar'd the source up.. uploaded to my local server.. got into ubuntu.. downloaded the tar. compiled installed.. but i get odd errors about my first hd drive (hda = my dvdrw drive) "hda: drive not ready for command" and it just goes spaz.. i cant stop it..

so far gentoo seems to be the only distro which works with my motherboard  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

well, then I'm going to upload it (the finished patched kernel), hope cheater doesn't has any objections against it   :Rolling Eyes: 

Update:

oops, sorry for giving that misinformation:

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.18-rc4-no2 "To be..." | ...My attempt at more stability
> 
> this is a testing release
> 
> If you have a problem please report it, otherwise I can not help you with it 
> ...

 

so it's based on 2.6.18-rc4-mm1

mea maxima culpa !   :Crying or Very sad: 

please try the above mentioned patch order, but this time:

linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2

patch-2.6.18-rc4.tar.bz2

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.18-rc4/2.6.18-rc4-mm1/2.6.18-rc4-mm1.bz2

then the 2.6.18-rc4-no2 patch

Update2:

here the direct download link:

http://rapidshare.com/files/6577854/linux-2.6.18-rc4-no2.tar.bz2

----------

## snutte

Just got my new puppy. A core2duo CPU,  MSI P965 platinum motherboard and some other stuff and im about to try this installcd. Hopefully ill be back with results in a few.  :Smile: 

Btw, omg the c2d is quick, compiled the kernel with -j3 just for kicks and i think i had a slight orgasm.  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

you should give -j7 or -j9 a try, I'm on an alltime high with those settings   :Wink: 

----------

## rammstein

I've noticed the latest gcc you can get via emerge is 4.11, apparently in 4.2 you can use "core2" as an arch flag, where could i get my hands on gcc 4.2?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

you can get it on gcc's mirror list:

http://gcc.gnu.org/mirrors.html

every week new snapshots are being released, for this you have to edit / hack the existing gcc 4.2 alpha-ebuild,

gcc 4.2 currently is in stage3, which means many bugfixes are being made & it's still not ready for the public

it still doesn't compile every app & it's not supported by gentoo-devs / gentoo

so if you want to give it a try ...

----------

## snutte

Well my puppy is up and running with X and stuff. Just some finetuning and im all happy. MSI p965 platinum is really good. Ive always been a asus freak but i took a chance and it paid off.  :Smile: 

----------

## rammstein

 *snutte wrote:*   

> Well my puppy is up and running with X and stuff. Just some finetuning and im all happy. MSI p965 platinum is really good. Ive always been a asus freak but i took a chance and it paid off. 

 

pays off only if you use Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

gcc-4.2 won't include march=core2, tried it with the latest snapshot from 5th december, it seems to finish with big steps, last time I tried to compile scribus it failed, this time it emerged fine ...

 *Quote:*   

> There won't be a -march for core2 in gcc-4.2 (that much I remember from the email I can't find any longer), but it has been added to the development trunk and should be present in gcc-4.3. 

 

source: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3771176.html#3771176

so you probably want to try gcc-4.3, but because it's still in stage1 (not feature-complete) you'll likely be running into trouble when using it as system-compiler, and as always, it isn't supported by gentoo & gentoo-devs in any way, you need to file bugs & create patches for the broken apps on your own

btw. this is a little offtopic   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

I saw some of you guys / girls are having a little trouble getting the right kernels since some of them aren't in portage anymore:

Here is a short "how-to" to get the right kernel

if you, for example are looking for 2.6.19-rc4-mm2:

open up http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ (testing branch)

if you're looking for non-rc (non-testing) releases go to http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/

search for linux-2.6.19-rc4.tar.bz2 & download it ( direct link )

for Andrew Morton's patches / branch open up http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/

browse in the directory for your corresponding kernel (here 2.6.19-rc4), then selected the needed release (in this example there are two:

2.6.19-rc4-mm1 & 2.6.19-rc4-mm2, but you'll change to 2.6.19-rc4-mm2)

then download 2.6.19-rc4-mm2.bz2 ( direct link )

now move both to /usr/src

then first extract the testing-part:

```
tar xjpf linux-2.6.19-rc4.tar.bz2
```

then the mm-part:

```
bunzip2 -d 2.6.19-rc4-mm2.bz2
```

"rename" linux-2.6.19-rc4 to linux-2.6.19-rc4-mm2

```
 mv linux-2.6.19-rc4 linux-2.6.19-rc4-mm2
```

then change directory into your new kernel-dir:

```
cd linux-2.6.19-rc4-mm2
```

now patch it with the mm-patch:

```
patch -p1 < ../2.6.19-rc4-mm2
```

then you're ready to compile

----------

## pillsnotbills

 *bog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ifconfig eth0 right after bootup confirms: the interface doesn't get an ipv4 address. this issue of course might be a configuration problem and not related to the kernel or the hardware.

 

I don't know if this is related, but the kernel is having trouble detecting the Realtek gigabit ethernet controller on my P5B lately.  It worked fine for several months, and suddenly this started happening (with no configuration changes on my part).  On these occasions, ifconfig immediately after booting confirms that the interface isn't detected (only lo is shown).  I have a PCI ethernet card installed that is detected as eth0, so if I must I can use that, but so far rebooting (sometimes more than once) has temporarily cured the problem.  I have no idea what is going on with that.

My kernel version is 2.6.18-mm3, with the R8169 driver compiled into the kernel (CONFIG_R8169=y).  I might try compiling it as a module to see what effect unloading and reloading it has.Last edited by pillsnotbills on Mon Dec 25, 2006 11:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

pillsnotbills, try to append pci=nomsi, perhaps that works

in addition if you're using ~x86 (testing branch) update dhcpcd to the latest version (3.0.8 atm)

2.6.18-mm3 is known to have some problems (at least with sky2 network cards)

ok guys / girls, since I threw away my two old IDE-drives (they nearly caused my computer to burn down   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) I now have no use for the JMicron controller (2 old HDDs replaced by 2 S-ATA-drives) ,

so could you please tell me if 2.6.20-rc2 or newer kernel works on amd64 in conjunction with Intel ICH / JMicron controller ??  

I'm looking for a new kernel for "small gentoo", amd64 branch

----------

## Cloim

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> could you please tell me if 2.6.20-rc2 or newer kernel works on amd64 in conjunction with Intel ICH / JMicron controller ??
> 
> 

 

I've been running gentoo-source 2.6.19 without any problems. Of course, I couldn't get ICH Pata to work, so I moved that drive to another computer. Things have been going so well that I actually managed to get that other comp setup as a file server.

In other words I'm getting bored with the stability, so decided to hook up a drive and see what happened.

2.6.20 rc2 git sources

Test with Pata drive on ICH. DVD on Jmicron.

DVD is present but can't comment on performance yet (dvd player isn't setup properly yet). I don't anticipate any problems.

ICH Pata ....

Notes in menuconfig indicate the "Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support" supplies SATA and PATA support.

So I left everything roughly equivalent to what I was using with gentoo-source.

Boot hits a loop with detection on the PATA drive that ends up

```
Dec 27 18:28:26 iris ata1.00: limiting speed to PIO4

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris ata1: soft resetting port

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris ata1.00: configured for PIO4

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris ata1: EH complete

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris unknown partition table

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Dec 27 18:28:26 iris ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

```

The key problems being "PIO4" on a drive capable of UDMA6, and "unknown partition table".

/dev listed only "sda" with no partitions.

cfdisk showed the proper partition table.

Ran partprobe and udevstart and the partitions showed up in /dev.

Performance is attrocious.

```

iris linux # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2306 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1153.53 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.43 seconds =   3.49 MB/sec

```

For my SATA drive

```
iris linux # hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   2300 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1149.84 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.05 seconds =  27.53 MB/sec

```

I was going to run dbench or bonnie++ on the drive to try and test for system stability with this setup.

Unfortunately I haven't figured out how to use either program. A rather severe headache is preventing me from continuing for now.

I'll leave things setup as-is for now. If I run into any problems or figure out any fixes, I'll report back. But I likely won't be able to do much more till tomorrow or this weekend.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

thanks!, so I decided to use 2.6.19 for the new "small gentoo" release (amd64) then,

I think for my system I'll stick to a kernel between 2.6.19 and 2.6.20-rc2-mm1

for the PIO-issue: have you checked your cable?

Andrew Morton just released 2.6.20-rc2-mm1, so you could give that "unstable" kernel a try   :Wink: 

----------

## Cloim

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> for the PIO-issue: have you checked your cable?
> 
> 

 

Tried 3 different cables. Including the "good" one from my dvd.

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Andrew Morton just released 2.6.20-rc2-mm1, so you could give that "unstable" kernel a try  

 

Switched to that one. Same issues. Drive will downgrade to PIO during boot, no partitions recognized until partprobe is used.

hdparm shows the drive at "udma0", but the kernel messages show PIO4.

Was using bios option for "enhanced ide".

Tried setting bios to "compatibility mode", and that will not allow SATA and PATA on the same controller. BIOS will only detect one of them.

Tried "AHCI", which introduces a different set of hangups during boot, but doesn't stop the original problem. 

Also tried setting UDMA5 for the drive in BIOS. No go. 

I think there are still kinks in the driver. But there is definitely progress being made.

I'll try a few more tests later.

----------

## Fire Hazard

@kernelOfTruth

I'm soon to be the owner of a new computer with pretty much the same set up as you (well use to have before your new SATA HDDs).  Basically I'll have the P5W DH Deluxe/WIFI-AP with two IDE HDDs and IDE DVD-RW.  Would you recommend just making the DVD-RW a SATA one (I haven't bought the burner yet).  Then I could just forget about the JMicron and use the ICH7R only to get my system up and running.  Then just wait for everything to be properly supported.

By the way what kernels, kernel options, grub options and patches combination works for your Marvell 88E8053 ethernet controller?

Thanks alot for the help.  It seems like your the only person who know how to get the P5W DH to work with Linux on the net.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Fire Hazard wrote:*   

> P5W DH Deluxe...   Would you recommend just making the DVD-RW a SATA one

 

Good idea.

SKY2 in kernel, for Ethernet.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

you don't really need a S-ATA dvd-drive, but the problems for you is the lack of ide-ports, so the answer is:

YES, 

get yourself a good S-ata dvd-rw & connect the two IDE drives to the ICH7R, 

the grub boot-options I use are:

"irqpoll" pci=nomsi

don't compile in the sky2 driver, compile it as a module so you can unload it, if it screws up   :Wink: 

----------

## Fire Hazard

 *Quote:*   

> don't compile in the sky2 driver, compile it as a module so you can unload it, if it screws up 

 

Good idea, I'll be sure to do that.  

But what kernel(s) work best.  I've seen you list quite a few and it was dated as far back as June so I was hoping things have changed.

Thanks

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Fire Hazard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But what kernel(s) work best.  I've seen you list quite a few and it was dated as far back as June so I was hoping things have changed.
> 
> Thanks

 

now that's a really good question   :Wink: 

I guess one of the best working should be those of the 2.6.20-rc* branch, 

since I had some trouble with the 2.6.17, 2.6.18 (jmicron-related), 2.6.19 (ide timeout, gone to lunch, the IDE led was burning continuously so I couldn't burn; resets), this was solved with 2.6.19-git7/9;

there were also problems accessing the DVD-burner via k3b / the burner interface, which was fixed with 2.6.19-git17/19(?)

the reiser4 support left me with 2.6.19-git9 (kmem not working / incompatible change)

so that one was the last "good one" for me (no proper burner support though   :Confused:  )

you could try out 2.6.20-rc1 (don't know if it works with JMicron though, because I made the switch to the Intel ICH7R / S-ATA drives at that point) & but it should work fine as it did with 2.6.19-git9

but omit 2.6.20-rc2 it has some serious performance regressions -> 75/76 MB/s => 44/45 MB/s

which was fixed with 2.6.20-rc3 (working fine for me; no JMicron)

the optimal kernels for me atm (EZ-Backup Raid0; 2 S-ATA connected to the Intel ICH7R; no JMicron) are 2.6.20-rc4 & 2.6.20-rc5 (using this atm)

so you'll have to try it out a little ...

with "no JMicron" I mean I can't tell if it works with that controller since I couldn't test it,

... so, that was enough, don't have any more time atm ...

Regards

----------

## Fire Hazard

One last question.  So on the 2.6.20-rc* branch, does the Mavelll 88E8053 PCI-e ethnet controllers work for you?  Like you, I'll probably just work around the JMicron controller till it gets fixed down the road.  But I got to have my internet up and working.

Thanks for all the help   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

on amd64 / x86_64 / 64bit it seems to run flawlessly more than 8-14 hours even after some heavy upload & some normal download => works

under x86 it seems to hickup, I can't upload a big file (>=130 MB) & download big files at the same time, but the strange thing is, that I have to restart my router to "fix" it, so it doesn't seem to be caused by sky2 fault   :Rolling Eyes:   => status: n.a.    :Rolling Eyes: 

simply => "should work"

----------

## kernelOfTruth

concerning sky2: 

ok, it's still freaking out after big transfers & heavy traffic, even with 2.6.20-rc5,

"solution": reload the module

----------

## stoil

Yesss ! Just managed to boot in my fresh kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 amd64  :Smile: 

Previously tried with 2.6.20-rc4-mm1 without luck.

----------

## bumby

I can't seem to get this to work.

I've got a p5b board, with the evil jmicron controller. I have only one ide (pata) harddrive connected (no dvd/cdrom).

I've tried loads of different kernel configurations now, http://pastebin.ca/257645 (posted by someone in this thread, don't remember who, sorry ;) ) for instance.

--

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda1" or unkown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

--

booted with grub using

root (hd1,0)   [had the kernel on a usb-memory, hence not hd0,0]

kernel /bzIamage root=/dev/hda1

I've tried with sda1 too, same thing. Even rewrote the do_mounts.c kernel code a little to make it try hda-g and sda-g, and all failed :(

It seems that most people have their system on sata discs and are only having problems getting their optical drives to work. Am I the only one with an one of these old ide haddrives? :)

Any help is welcome, it sucks not having an operating system on this new hardware :/

[edit]

ops, almost forgot. Using linux 2.6.19

----------

## begonia

Lucky for me, I seemed to have no problem with the JMicron SATA drive -- it works on my PC with a stock gentoo 2.6.19 kernel.

What I would like to get working, tho, is the ability to remap memory so that I can see all four gigs of my memory.  With my current kernel and remapping turned off in the bios, my machine is running great, but I can only see 3 gigs of RAM.  If I turn on the remapping in the bios, I can't boot.

It's definitely doable, because the Small Gentoo disk works out of the box, and Ubuntu's install disk works, too.  Both allow me to turn on remapping and see all 4 gigs RAM.

I've tried patching the kernel and using the config as on these web pages, but I guess I'm not smart enough to make it work.

Has anyone encountered this, and is there a simple solution that I am missing?

----------

## shiver

JMicron PATA is broken AGAIN for me, I can't believe this. I already had it working up to 2.6.20-git5. Because of sky2 problems I tried 2.6.20-git15 where booting would take minutes, throwing this crap on the screen. After it has booted, the drives connected to JMicron aren't available. I just tried 2.6.21-rc2 and it's still not working. This is what I get. I don't know if the ACPI errors are related, I don't get them with older kernels either.

[   45.694926] ACPI Error (dsopcode-0481): Attempt to CreateField of length zero [20070126]

[   45.695025] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.RATA] (Node c20ef4dc), AE_AML_OPERAND_VALUE

[   45.695172] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.CHN0.DRV0._GTF] (Node c20ef6f8), AE_AML_OPERAND_VALUE

[   45.695320] ata7.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

[   45.868834] ACPI Error (dsopcode-0481): Attempt to CreateField of length zero [20070126]

[   45.868931] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.RATA] (Node c20ef4dc), AE_AML_OPERAND_VALUE

[   45.869078] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.CHN0.DRV0._GTF] (Node c20ef6f8), AE_AML_OPERAND_VALUE

[   45.869226] ata7.01: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

[   46.023538] ACPI Error (dsopcode-0481): Attempt to CreateField of length zero [20070126]

[   46.023636] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.RATA] (Node c20ef4dc), AE_AML_OPERAND_VALUE

[   46.023783] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.CHN0.DRV0._GTF] (Node c20ef6f8), AE_AML_OPERAND_VALUE

[   46.023931] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/33

[   46.198474] ACPI Error (dsopcode-0481): Attempt to CreateField of length zero [20070126]

[   46.198572] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.RATA] (Node c20ef4dc), AE_AML_OPERAND_VALUE

[   46.198719] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.IDE0.CHN0.DRV0._GTF] (Node c20ef6f8), AE_AML_OPERAND_VALUE

[   46.198867] ata7.01: configured for UDMA/33

[   46.198904] scsi7 : ata_piix

[   46.362673] ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x00010177

[   46.363080] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            LG       DVD-ROM DRD8160B 1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   46.368205] scsi 6:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4040B A301 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   46.368369] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   46.368457] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.1 to 64

[   46.368481] ata9: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x00019c00 ctl 0x00019882 bmdma 0x00019400 irq 16

[   46.368554] ata10: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x00019800 ctl 0x00019482 bmdma 0x00019408 irq 16

[   46.368614] scsi8 : pata_jmicron

[   46.525312] ata9.00: ATA-5: MAXTOR 6L080J4, A93.0500, max UDMA/133

[   46.525351] ata9.00: 156355584 sectors, multi 0: LBA 

[   46.528365] ata9.01: ATA-5: IC35L120AVVA07-0, VA6OA52A, max UDMA/100

[   46.528403] ata9.01: 241254720 sectors, multi 0: LBA 

[   77.065462] ata9.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

[   77.065505] ata9.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

[   77.065544] ata9: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

[  112.853475] ata9.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

[  112.853518] ata9.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

[  112.853559] ata9.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100:PIO3

[  112.853606] ata9: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

[  148.641487] ata9.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

[  148.641530] ata9.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

[  148.641569] ata9.00: disabled

[  148.641615] ata9: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

[  153.732085] ata9.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)

[  153.732124] ata9: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

[  189.517063] ata9.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

[  189.517106] ata9.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

[  189.517146] ata9.01: limiting speed to UDMA/100:PIO3

[  189.517194] ata9: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

[  225.302022] ata9.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

[  225.302065] ata9.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

[  225.302104] ata9.01: disabled

[  225.811983] scsi9 : pata_jmicron

[  225.977110] ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x00019807

----------

## kernelOfTruth

could you file a bug-report on http://bugzilla.kernel.org/, if not already done?

I no longer work with the JMicron-controller, otherwise I would have done it

that's really bad news   :Sad:   have you tried 2.6.21-rc3, I think there were some commits to pata_jmicron in the meantime ...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *bumby wrote:*   

> I can't seem to get this to work.
> 
> I've got a p5b board, with the evil jmicron controller. I have only one ide (pata) harddrive connected (no dvd/cdrom).
> 
> I've tried loads of different kernel configurations now, http://pastebin.ca/257645 (posted by someone in this thread, don't remember who, sorry  ) for instance.
> ...

 

would be buying an sata-drive & booting off it / using it as master an option ?

another option would be to buy an ide to sata-converter ...

have you tried the ide-driver for the jmicron-controller? are you using the libata ("sata & pata") driver?

----------

## dreamerme

Hi, I'm planning to get the MSI G965M which has a Jmicron JM20335 chip, not the JMB36x types.  Anyone knows if this chip is supported?  Googling for "linux jm20335" gives no useful result.  Thanks.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *dreamerme wrote:*   

> Hi, I'm planning to get the MSI G965M which has a Jmicron JM20335 chip, not the JMB36x types.  Anyone knows if this chip is supported?  Googling for "linux jm20335" gives no useful result.  Thanks.

 

it's simply too new, if you know someone who has that board I would testdrive the computer with one of the newest livecds available and see if it's recognized & usable, otherwise I would consider it as: "broken", meaning, this will take some time to function under linux ...

there exists a propietary jmicron driver for the jmb36* chipsets btw, didn't know it existed http://www.jmicron.com/Driver.htm

anyone tried it? this might fix several issues with the jmicron jmb36* series I guess ...

----------

